

Leaked Documents Show How the RIAA Plans to Spend the Limewire Settlement - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110426/03010214038/leaked-documents-show-how-riaa-plans-to-spend-limewire-settlement.shtml

======
lotusleaf1987
I like how roughly 25% goes directly to Bonuses which they clarify as
(Executives Only) and another ~15% on "celebratory blimp rides (Execs.
only)"... Seriously you could not make this stuff up.

~~~
CountHackulus
Actually, you could make this stuff up. And it was. But seriously, this was a
hilarious article, and a great (and sadly fairly realistic) explanation of the
breakdown of the music industry "costs".

